# testosterone level results



## toddlex (Feb 24, 2003)

Well i got the results back from the doctor i'm also 33yrs old my testosterone level is 265ng/dl reference range is 241-827 to me it seems very low. I was wondering if i'm a candiate for treatment.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 24, 2003)

yes, that is on the low end, was the test first thing in the morning?

it will depend on the doctor, they may be willing to give you treatment, but sometimes not since you still fall into the "normal range".

btw, that normal range is a crock of shit!   I think the DEA set the limit...it used to be over 1,000, interesting how it was lowered, huh?


----------



## toddlex (Feb 24, 2003)

Yes the test was first thing in the morning on an overnight fast I'm in shock how low i was. I dont know if you read any of my other post but i lost 50 pds and still dieting i wonder if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 24, 2003)

yes, the dieting could have an effect, but chances are you will still be on the low end.


----------



## PB&J (Feb 24, 2003)

Wow you are the third guy here to report a low test level. Myself and Joecamp are also there as well. I am only 28 and my first test showed me at 271. My regular doctor said it was fine but that's bullshit it's not fine. I changed from an HMO and now I am going to a endocrinologist. He has since put me onto test therapy. I just had another blood test done for the endocrinologist before my first injection and it came back at 170. That was afternoon reading though, it's still very low. 

If your doctor won't do anything try to go to a specialist. Hope you fix your problem. Good luck. Feel free to ask questions. I know I had plenty when I first found out. 

Why did you have to fast for the Testosterone test?


----------



## Arnold (Feb 24, 2003)

the reason that a doctor does not want to do anything is because technically if your blood tests are showing your T levels in the "normal range" then you're supposedly "normal".

Now we all know that is a crock of shit, even the doctor does, but it's not worth their time to risk their license over it. The DEA has their eyes all of over the dispensing of testosterone and if a Doc is Rx'ing it they better have just cause, which is a blood test that shows you're below normal.

it's rediculous.


----------



## toddlex (Feb 24, 2003)

I had to fast because it was my yearly check up so i just asked the doctor to do a testosterone check.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 24, 2003)

fasting before the blood test is not the reason for it being low.


----------



## PB&J (Feb 25, 2003)

Hey Todd, I noticed you had posted a thread saying you are using dbol? That may be an issue.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2003)

uh, yeah using dbol could/would definitely put the ole testes into remission.

how long were you on dbol, and how long have you been off?


----------



## toddlex (Feb 25, 2003)

No. I have d-bol but not taking it yet my last cycle of duratest was about 3 months ago i've been clean since then.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2003)

did you take anything to kick start your testes?

if you want to go the natural route Ergopharm's 6-OXO  is supposed to work well.


----------



## joecamp4 (Feb 27, 2003)

Hey Todd...Im with you and PB& J as far as low T levels.  I am 33 also and have about the same levels as you.  I am seeing an Endocrinologist who has me on Test Cyp.  I havent had a blood test since I have been on the Cyp, but I have an appt next tues...I feel better, so I am curious as to what the results will be.  

In my case, I'm not sure what caused my T levels to drop as they did.  I have never used anything other than typical supplements, but I also used to drink a lot.  Im betting the booze could have been an issue with me...I dont know.


----------



## toddlex (Feb 27, 2003)

My last cycle about 3 months ago was duratest 250 so maybe my sysyem hasn't kick in yet but i'm going to make an appointment soon.


----------



## toddlex (Mar 9, 2003)

Well i have an appointment with the endocronoligist i know i cant spell that 1 on the 20th so i will keep everyone updated with the resultsalso should i tell this doctor i used juice or no.


----------

